# can bearded dragons eat Watercress, Spinach and rocket salad all as leafs



## Chrisd

Help can beardie eat Watercress, Spinach and rocket salad all as leafs


----------



## luke123

hi, water cress and rocket are ideal, but i wouldnt advise feeding spinach as a staple, maybe feed it once or twce a week, but its not an every day thing.


----------



## alnessman

cress and rocket is fine not sure on spinach though as i have not fed it to them this might help

Nutrition Content


----------



## Ssthisto

Cress and rocket are fine (tear the leaves into smaller pieces if they're too big for the beardie to easily eat - cutting with a knife may make them go brown faster).

Spinach I'd use very little of - although it does have a fair amount of calcium, it is also high in oxalates, which 'bind' the calcium so it is not as accessible or digestible for the beardie.


----------



## yellow dragons

i tend to feed mying wot ever salad in the fridge from green leaves, tomato, cucumber, banana apples. but they only eat what they want of it because i tend to feed live alot more because they love it


----------

